# Any word on 2005 boards?



## RapidSnow (Dec 17, 2004)

I just got back from snowshoe and saw some new 2005 boards there. They looked pretty tight. Just wondering if anyone heard anything about the salomon forecast ERA or just the ERA. And also this is just a new year of an old board, but a capita black snowboard of death.


----------



## RapidSnow (Dec 17, 2004)

COMMON guys please reply I need some help here.


----------

